# 5DMK3 Slow AF?



## Steven_urwin (Mar 25, 2012)

So I was wondering if this was just me, but the AF seems to hunt for a while before finding the lock. I've come from a 7D where the AF seemed lighting quick, and this has left me a little disappointed. Can anyone else confirm if the AF in the 5DMK3 is indeed slower than the 7D.
My set up I'm running (incase anyone has any input in why the AF is quicker with the 7D over 5DMK3) EF 16-35mm L MK2 USM with a 580EX2 Flash.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 25, 2012)

5D is faster then my 7D for sure 

I shot a indoor soccer game tonight through a net surrounding the field and the AF never fail to impress me


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, it's extraordinarily fast.


----------



## dturano (Mar 25, 2012)

i find my 7d lightning fast as well, the fastest, but most times disappointed on what it finds to focus on in that lightning speed. I used to shoot on 35mm and never worried about my auto focus ability, when i went digital I found myself in manual mode and was excited on learning and understanding what i care about in the frame to focus on. Advancements in auto focus abilities when i jumped to the 7d had me expecting great things, the 7d is an amazing tool like many others but at times i find it fast, but not to what i want it to be fast to, if that makes sense... 

The odd thing is, without creating a huge hater thread, before digital i always shot nikon and loved the depth and colors from nikon 35mm film, i keep my film books on display proudly for viewers. My camera at the time always focused on what i wanted, not sure if it was a culmination of metering and af pints but it worked well. Personally i find it interesting how camera companies market things. For example a medium format camera for the past few years that cost 15k plus, like all things that advance will it be true to our (canon, nikon, minolta, sony....), etc that in years time a point & shoot will out perform the $40K hasselblad of the day? I have never shot a hasselblad or any camera valued at 15k plus but I do get paid for my for my work, in a studio setting i would put my shots on any camera against a 40k camera. I have mentioned the thought i miss the film days of shoot and print, i find at gigs i take twice as many shots and spend twice as many time editing. Editing is a full time job, thats why many times i let my studio do my post processing, unless its a gig where I'm requested and the client expects results of my past work, which is charged accordingly. Same goes from when I take on zap shots to be displayed the night and be given on a disc, with no editing at all. I would have went nikon when moving digital but got a gig with a company who had allowed me great access to canon lens. 

The 5dmk3 is a great camera but if you have the most recent canon or any point and shoot in af in the same settings don't be shocked if a $200 camera is the same as a $3500 camera. My sister who always had a p&s, who was always happy but seemed more depth and option for manual controls, got a t3 and uses my old sigma 24-70mm f/2.8, she is very satisfied with her setup and feels no need to upgrade. 

I agree technology can advance us and hope it does, i think our expectations over expect our demands, glad to see the af pints canon jumped to but to be honest canon has always been behind on af which is fine. Better af pints may lead us to deleting more or more let downs from shots expecting more from. While we have more points do we always agree on the science behind why the sensor chooses such points?

Im new to cr forum and believe me I'm a camera and technology junkie, i always want the latest and greatest I find myself included expecting more. My wife still had a 35mm rebel she likes to uses from time to time because, as i agree when she got it at an event for free as a gift still produces great results. She hates computers, appreciates my digital work and results but hates the time i spend editing and misses me dropping off a roll of film.


I understand how newer cameras focus and meter but as i mentioned what do we expect from out hardware? Amazon has a review stating a customer who went from a rebel xt to a $39950 Hasselblad was thrilled, well I would hope $38000 would be enough to satisfy any customer. Would todays 5dmk3 or nikon d800 beat an older now overpriced Hasselblad? I would hope? but to what extent?


----------



## pwp (Mar 25, 2012)

Steven_urwin said:


> So I was wondering if this was just me, but the AF seems to hunt for a while before finding the lock.



The 5DIII has a raft of AF settings that will definitely have a bearing on your results, depending on what it is you are shooting. Get them back to default and then experiment. With the correct AF settings for the job you are doing, the 5DIII should easily out-perform your 7D.

Maybe you are using AI Servo where One Shot may be more appropriate. Or try using a selected AF point rather than trusting the entire auto 61 AF point array. In my experience, in most circumstances a selected AF point will deliver more keepers than leaving the decision up to the AF brain. You're the boss.

Paul Wright


----------



## dturano (Mar 25, 2012)

pwp said:


> Steven_urwin said:
> 
> 
> > So I was wondering if this was just me, but the AF seems to hunt for a while before finding the lock.
> ...



I like your response better than mine, especially the last bit of advice "You're the boss" as with any camera this virtue holds true.


----------



## Steven_urwin (Mar 25, 2012)

pwp said:


> Steven_urwin said:
> 
> 
> > So I was wondering if this was just me, but the AF seems to hunt for a while before finding the lock.
> ...



Thanks for this Paul. I should have been a little more clear, you're right. I work in nightclub, and have learnt not to trust anything other than centre point with the AF. I also only shoot in single shot, as I like to choose the focus, and then compose the shot.
I think what I am really waiting for it for the lock. It seems to find the focus ok(ish), but the hesitates to find the lock. I am used to waiting for the VF to flash up red to confirm this (I have switched it from auto to enable, so it's not a case of it achieving a lock, and me not realising) before moving the to re-compose. 
After finding what I think, it thinks is focused, the time the camera 'hesitates' is just long enough for the subjects of the photo to become self conscious, and look at each other a the moment is lost.
I am aware there is a setting in the AF setup to prioritise on shutter release, over focus, but I don't this is an option as I like to choose my focus, then re-compose.
I aware that the lighting is terrible in most nightclubs, but I have the 580ex2 and have never has this same AF lock 'lag' before with the 7D. Just a little upset with it really.
I wasn't needing anything better than the 7D AF wise, that's not the reason for the purchase. I just really wanted a FF 7D.
After reading about the 5Dmk2 AF woes, I thought I would hold out for this MK3. And am just wondering really if the 'massive AF improvement' is 'massive' compared with 5dmk2, but possible a little step back, from what I consider a faultless 7D's AF system.

Sorry for the essay, but wanted to be as specific as possible to try to clear this up 

Steve


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 25, 2012)

Steven_urwin said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_urwin said:
> ...



The AF in the 5DII for the centre point was best of class with a f/2.8 lens. For shooting in low light I would highly recommend a lens f/2.8 or faster to get the best AF


----------



## Steven_urwin (Mar 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Steven_urwin said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



I'm using the 16-35mm L F.28 USM lens. Just as a thought, could the lens be getting in the way of the IR focus beam from the flash?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 25, 2012)

Steven_urwin said:


> I'm using the 16-35mm L F.28 USM lens. Just as a thought, could the lens be getting in the way of the IR focus beam from the flash?



No, the lens won't block the AF assist beam. But, it may be that the 580's AF assist grid isn't optimal for the 5DIII (and 1D X) high-density AF point array. The description for the new 600EX-RT emphasizes the AF assist compatibility with the new 'reticular' AF sensor - I thought that may have just been a marketing strategy to induce people to buy a new flash to go with their new camera, but you may have uncovered a technical rationale for the statement. 

Perhaps you can test with the same lens but in good light, and if the AF lock is then faster on the 5DIII, that suggests the AF assist lamp pattern is the issue, and the 600EX might be the (expensive) solution.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2012)

I guess we need to hear from others if there is a combination of lens and flash that struggles in low light. The 7D could not come close to matching my 5D MK II in low light, but in good light, AF was fast.


----------



## pd2002 (Oct 1, 2012)

Steven_urwin said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_urwin said:
> ...



I got the same problem as yours.

A little bit lock 'LAG' on 5D MARK III with low light situation. Sometime slower than 5D MARK II's center point.
But in very-low light situation my Mark III can focus while Mark II can't.
So when both can focus. Mark II won't have any lock lag symptom. Not saying about 7D. It's Superb !!

BTW Ai-Servo on MARK III is lightning fast than MARK II for SURE.


----------

